# "Drunken" Redfish on Half-Shell



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

The new recipe is a keeper.... Soy sauce, olive oil, Crown Royal and a little cinnamon.... Whisk it well and marinade flesh side down for a few hours.... Sear the flesh side for a few minutes then flip to the scale side for ~15 minutes


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Marinate with Crown Royal????? That better be good. Lol. That does sound good.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that's looks real good!!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Sure hope you got all dressed up to eat that high dollar meal. :biggrin: Sounds good.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

gotta try this one.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL,,,, Crown was the only Canadian whiskey in the cabinet!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> LOL,,,, Crown was the only Canadian whiskey in the cabinet!


Get you some R&R (Rare & Reserved Canadian blended whiskey).....cheap version of Crown.

Save the good stuff for drinking ! :tongue:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

where's the last filet? you make sushi and chase it with the crown?


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL,,, I believe in catch and release. I just knock one side off before throwing them back! :rotfl:

I'll definitely grab a bottle of the R&R.... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> The new recipe is a keeper.... Soy sauce, olive oil, Crown Royal and a little cinnamon.... Whisk it well and marinade flesh side down for a few hours.... Sear the flesh side for a few minutes then flip to the scale side for ~15 minutes
> 
> View attachment 636261
> 
> ...


Looks and sounds great ...... will give this a go next time I wack some reds. Do you use equal parts soy, oil, and CR??? Thanks for passing along.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Tetonguy said:


> Looks and sounds great ...... will give this a go next time I wack some reds. Do you use equal parts soy, oil, and CR??? Thanks for passing along.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I just kind of winged it, but here's some rough measurements for you:

2 cups olive oil
3/4 cup soy
4 oz of Crown

I also added ~1 tsp of cinnamon just for something different, but it wouldn't be necessary. You could add any other seasonings that you think might go well with it.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

By the way, I put some mesquite in with the charcoal and it gave it a really good smokey flavor.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> By the way, I put some mesquite in with the charcoal and it gave it a really good smokey flavor.


Yea buddy that looks and sounds great btw! Now I just need to find the time to hit the water....


----------

